# Stealth Pro Heater Picture Review



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Just got this Stealth Pro and though I would do a little picture review.

I have not put it my tank because after I ordered it I found out about many cases of this thing exploding.

At first glance it appears well made. It is made in China.
it's actually very heavy and its unlikely it would float.

The new pro model has a lighted indicator that also is the temp adjust knob and it kind of looks like a light on top of a police car or fire truck. it glows green when at temp and red when heating.

The bottom of the unit is two piece, i.e. the tube does not have a solid end, but is a hollow tube with a plug in it. I can't remember if the original stealth was built that way or not.

Anyway here are the pics:


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the 200W in my 55G, It's only about a month old but so far it works great. The suction cups came loose once because i did not push them on good enough and it just sank to the bottom so no floating.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I've like mine thus far; have 2 in my 125, 2 in my 55, 1 in my 10, and another that goes into a different 55 that I'll finish setting up tomorrow. I'm slowing weeding out my glass heaters and replacing them with these.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I will never use these heaters again. I had 3 of them die on me and killed about 10 fish back in the winter time of last year. Just my 2 cents


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> I'm sorry I will never use these heaters again. I had 3 of them die on me and killed about 10 fish back in the winter time of last year. Just my 2 cents


Last winter was the same time they had a bunch of lots with exploding units. I am curios on how the newer lots are doing.

For the suction cups I have done the following on all heaters thus far: I throw them out and use the magnets from a zoomed Magclip and epoxy the clips the heater came with to the magnets.
Suction cups are just about completely useless in a aquarium, once they start to harden up it's over.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry but I will never take a chance on them again.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> Sorry but I will never take a chance on them again.


So what are you using now?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

More or less a clear glass filter I forget the brand off the top of my head. But it's the best I've ever used no problems and keeps my tank right where I need it to be. I bought it from my LFS


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> More or less a clear glass filter I forget the brand off the top of my head. But it's the best I've ever used no problems and keeps my tank right where I need it to be. I bought it from my LFS


I am sending the Stealth Pro back, got a 200watt Jager (the new TS model ones) and the quality is much nicer than the Stealth.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Been using a Stealth for about a year, no issues.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Smart Snorkel :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I just had one die on me as well. A 150w model, and the only Pro model I had. Luckily, unlike some others, mine did not explode or cook my fish, but stuck off. I noticed it when I did a WC and the temp seemed a bit low, sure enough 74 degrees. I called Marineland and the rep told me that the customer service dept. had been quite busy receiving these not so happy calls. There were service bulletins issued for certain lots and wattages, but apparently mine was not part of that list. Regardless, he offered a replacement and asked if I'd like the glass Visitherm instead, which I accepted because I have several of those and have had no issues. He also up sized it to a 200w as well, so I'm happy with their response. I'm hoping to not read too many more of these stories. There have been some real horrors like ruined hardwoods and such from broken tanks.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Personaly I have never had a marineland heater, I use jÃƒÂ¤ger heaters myself. But after reading a lot about thouse broken and explodeing heaters and pretty much everyone had them replaced with no iffy, you got to hand it to marineland that they are a company right after the book.

It's not very often you hear about companys just accepting and replaceing heaters, unless they have made a official recall on a product. Even read about a guy who had his liveing room floor replaced after water damaged as the heater cracked his tank. So if they made a new series of heaters, I would trust that or atleast trust that they will replace my looses of both heater and fish in that case.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Pali said:


> Personaly I have never had a marineland heater, I use jÃƒÂ¤ger heaters myself. But after reading a lot about thouse broken and explodeing heaters and pretty much everyone had them replaced with no iffy, you got to hand it to marineland that they are a company right after the book.
> 
> It's not very often you hear about companys just accepting and replaceing heaters, unless they have made a official recall on a product. Even read about a guy who had his liveing room floor replaced after water damaged as the heater cracked his tank. So if they made a new series of heaters, I would trust that or atleast trust that they will replace my looses of both heater and fish in that case.


I picked up a jÃƒÂ¤ger TS model (the newer UL rated ones) and that thing is the best heater I have ever used, it's better than the finnex titanium heater and controller and the heater controller from JBJ lighting. I set it to 80, put it in the tank and all my thermometers say 80 right on the money and it does not click on and off a bunch of times. Only thing I want to do is modify the holder to use magnets instead of suction cups.


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

I just had a theo die. leaked water inside.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

So is this a newer version of the Stealth? I assume it is due to the little light on top.

I have a couple of the regular stealths, and have head no trouble, wonder why they'd change them?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have at least 3 of these across 2 tanks; 200W & 250W versions.

temp guages on each end of the tank; always consistent
Less than a year of ownership.

No issues so far.


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

I like to see the reviews of heaters that are 1 year old +.

My old green Ebo Jager is still running great.


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

stealth works well for big fish


----------



## nmKramer (Oct 16, 2010)

I've had the same two stealth heaters on my 90g for 5 years now.

No problems at all.


----------

